
An Overview of Cryptography - streblo
http://www.garykessler.net/library/crypto.html
======
thaumaturgy
No mention of bcrypt, so tptacek won't like it. :-)

(I wish this link [[http://www.matasano.com/log/958/enough-with-the-rainbow-
tabl...](http://www.matasano.com/log/958/enough-with-the-rainbow-tables-what-
you-need-to-know-about-secure-password-schemes/)] was in his user profile.)

~~~
tptacek
Your wish is my command!

~~~
thaumaturgy
Hey, thanks! I just now saw this. I reference this article _all_ the time; now
it'll be easier to find.

Bookmarks? What are those?

